

Budget-Cutting Colleges Bid Some Languages Adieu - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/05/education/05languages.html

======
tokenadult
Perhaps the opportunity for hackers here is providing language instruction at
less expense than college major programs.

~~~
zdw
Rosetta Stone anyone?

Beyond the basics (what you'd learn in a 101 series college course), the best
learning method seems to be immersion, either by classes that focus on it or
going to a country where the language is used.

